# Life In Cold Blood



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 29, 2009)

just noticed in the TV guide that David Attenborough's - Life in Cold Blood
is on again tonight for all who haven't seen it yet or just want to watch again


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2009)

What channel?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 29, 2009)

Link broken  but its Channel 9 7:30 - I won't be watching it as 
A/ I hate watching docos on commercial TV
B/ I've already invested in the DVD
C/ I have a date with a lovely lady


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry, for not mentioning the channel and time 
I usually tape shows on TV that I want to watch and fast forward thru the adds
and yes, the DVD is well worth buying, may suggest it as a Chrissy present to my family


----------



## naledge (Nov 29, 2009)

Can't wait, people always talk about it but I've never been around when it's on TV.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it from the beginning? As I havn't seen all the episodes.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 29, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Sorry, for not mentioning the channel and time
> I usually tape shows on TV that I want to watch and* fast forward thru the adds*
> and yes, the DVD is well worth buying, may suggest it as a Chrissy present to my family



Its better when your recording, if you stop it in the adds, so it doesn't record. Then when you watch it again, you don't have to fast forward


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 29, 2009)

sweet ill be watching


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought the DVD and it is awesome well worthwhile the small investment and - there are no ads


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2009)

Bredlislave said:


> I bought the DVD and it is awesome well worthwhile the small investment and - there are no ads



How much did it cost you and where you buy it from?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 29, 2009)

Bought from the ABC Shop and I think it was around $40 or $50

had to order it in because at the time it was very popular

Hope you find one

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 29, 2009)

its about $40 @ J&B. Unfortunately BBC DVDs rarely go on special ( but I did fluke life of furballs for $30, which is a really good watch )


----------



## DonnB (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah i got it on dvd also. Worth getting i think.


----------



## billiemay (Nov 29, 2009)

I signed up to borders so I get discount coupons. Think I got it fo $30. It's great!


----------



## SouthSydney (Nov 29, 2009)

I got Life In Cold Blood, off the BigW Entertainment Online shopping site for about $20 or so...


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 30, 2009)

I will be getting the DVD now...
what was I thinking of  of course they would NOT be showing it all in 1 hour
anyway for those content with watching it on TV then tune in again next Sunday - same time, same place..
I did enjoy watching Outback Wildlife Rescue last night though


----------



## melgalea (Nov 30, 2009)

i brought the box set from the abc shop. paid $50 for it. and its worth every cent. i have watched it a few times. 
Cheers
mel


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Jan 9, 2010)

Luckily I hadn't got around to getting the set for myself before Christmas as Lewy and Sue got it as a present for me - Thanks guys 

I hope everyone got what they wished for for Christmas and my wishes to you for a Happy and Safe 2010


----------



## D3pro (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought the box set... cost me 200 lol (life in cold blood included)


----------



## cris (Jan 9, 2010)

I watched it on TV and absolutely loved the footage, although the dumbed down science can be slightly annoying for some of us nerdy types, its still a great thing to watch on youtube


----------



## Lewy (Jan 10, 2010)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Luckily I hadn't got around to getting the set for myself before Christmas as Lewy and Sue got it as a present for me - Thanks guys
> 
> I hope everyone got what they wished for for Christmas and my wishes to you for a Happy and Safe 2010


 

Hehehe No worries


----------



## Renagade (Jan 10, 2010)

but there is an attenborough show on badgers at 7.30 on abc....??? what the... i don't understand how anybody can whatch a program with ads screaming at you. i'm getting my father-in-law to record the badgers one for me cos i dont own it. i hope he get's it right otherwise my stance against not owning at tv will have backfired.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Link broken  but its Channel 9 7:30 - I won't be watching it as
> A/ I hate watching docos on commercial TV
> B/ I've already invested in the DVD
> C/ I have a date with a lovely lady



LOL Fuscus will be iving Life in Hot Blood tonight!! 

Have a wonderful evening, hope it all goes well for you!


----------

